
Bad UI: macOS 10.14’s Software Update Release Notes - mttjj
https://daringfireball.net/2019/04/bad_ui_mojave_release_notes
======
makecheck
Fluent resizing _used_ to be non-trivial to implement but that hasn’t been
true for about a _decade_ so I think they’re out of excuses. Especially since
there is nothing else on screen requiring space. They would have almost had to
go out of their way to break this!

I used to see some atrocious UIs (seemingly always in “enterprise software”)
that didn’t make scrolling regions resize either. In great irony, these super-
abbreviated lists usually appeared in screens that otherwise displayed _every
conceivable thing in the app_ , cramming the screen with content but not using
any of that space for what I wanted. My list was crammed into 1-3 items in a
_tiny scrolling box_ with about 7 characters shown per item.

------
minikites
How long can Apple coast on its reputation? Their hardware is terrible (laptop
keyboards, out of date technology inside), their software is getting much
worse (discoveryd, Marizipan apps, re-written apps with less functionality
like Disk Utility, this article, just to name a few), and their services have
yet to be proven.

It's lucky for Apple that most of their users have an outdated idea of what
current versions of Windows and Linux are like, otherwise I think they'd be in
trouble.

~~~
PascLeRasc
Come on. This is such a minor quibble and it dilutes the list of more
important issues like keyboards and the T2 audio bug.

They got the most important information - restart required - passed to the
user, I'm never able to see that in Windows Update on my work computer. When
macOS updates delete the user's documents directory we can start comparing it
to Windows.

~~~
minikites
Apple used to put effort into the details, that was the main reason their
products were great. That attention to detail has been lost.

>When macOS updates delete the user's documents directory we can start
comparing it to Windows.

[https://tidbits.com/2009/10/13/apple-acknowledges-guest-
acco...](https://tidbits.com/2009/10/13/apple-acknowledges-guest-account-data-
loss-bug/)

>When logging into the guest account, if the computer hangs, it is possible
that, upon returning to your primary account, you’ll find that all of the
files and folders in your user account have been erased and that your account
has been reset to default settings. Your account’s path still exists on the
hard drive, but everything has been erased from within it.

[https://www.macrumors.com/2018/02/19/apfs-bug-macos-data-
los...](https://www.macrumors.com/2018/02/19/apfs-bug-macos-data-loss-disk-
images/)

>Two related problems are identified by Bombich, above. The first is that the
free space on the APFS-formatted sparse disk image doesn't update as it should
when the free space on the underlying physical host disk is reduced. The
second problem is the lack of error reports when write requests fail to
dynamically grow the disk image, resulting in data being "written" into a
void.

[https://macperformanceguide.com/blog/2019/20190305_1246-macO...](https://macperformanceguide.com/blog/2019/20190305_1246-macOS-
AppleCoreRot-Finder-FailsToReplace.html)

>Copy a folder with dot files to another destination (I used ".icj"). Change
one of the dot files. Repeat the copy. When the Finder offers Cancel or
Replace, choose Replace.

>PROBLEM: the copied folder contains old data in the invisible ".icj" file.

~~~
mikestew
_Apple used to put effort into the details, that was the main reason their
products were great. That attention to detail has been lost._

You probably would have had a better reception of your original post if you
had opened with that. Is the issue at hand a minor quibble? Yup. Would the
issue at hand have shipped seven, eight years ago? Ehhh, probably not. And
when I run into such things now, it sends a cold, "Windows" feel down my
spine, like someone knew it was wrong but "shipping is a feature, too".
(Nothing personal, Windows, you've served many of us well, but attention to
detail has never been your strong suit.)

Is it the beginning of the end, where the world throws down their MBPs in
disgust? Nah, don't be silly. It does, however, give the feeling that Apple
might be slipping a little of late.

------
pledg
On 10.14.5 beta I can select and copy the text in the dialog. Still not
resizable though.

